# Do you like the name you where born with?



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Well? I'm pretty indifferent about my birth name (it's the same as one of the main characters in twilight) I also have no middle name so i've never really had the option of being called anything else.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i was named after my grandmothers cat.... im not even kidding. when i was little i always wanted to be named zooey lol but now i like chelsey just fine.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have one of the most generic names so I was never really fond of it, but I was named after my uncle, so that's the only cool thing about it.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Hate it. Don't use it any more.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eh, indifferent I guess.. Not bad, not great.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I do.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't like mine, but it could be worse.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I used to want a different name, but now I like it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'd prefer another name - when i was growing up i had a speech impediment, making it difficult to pronounce "r" and (not as bad but) "th". so, i hated having to say my name since it wouldn't sound correct. (my name is Heather)

i can obviously pronounce it now, but i'm still very self-conscious about it. it makes me sound very young. i especially don't like it when i meet a guy, and i say my name and they have to ask twice because i say it quietly. when i speak quickly my pronunciation of "r" is still off, people have commented that i sound like a kid. ****.

i'm still not completely confident when saying it, but its a bit better. i just have to make sure to speak loudly, slowly, and project my voice, instead of mumbling it and saying it really quickly.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't like mine too much (Kimberly), but I guess it could be worse.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

Yes I like my name


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't like the way its spelled. I've been going by my middle name since I was a kid. There are other spellings I like, but since I've gone by my middle name for so long now I stick with that.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't hate it, but I'd rather have a more unique name. Why should thousands of people be named the same?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yep! It's a fairly unique spelling and not very common.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't mind it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I couldn't of chose a better name.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My name is of West African heritage & I've always loved names that are more unique as opposed to the more common ones so in that regard yes I like mine. I do prefer my middle name of late though, that is also if West African Heritage. The only drawback is having to correct people on pronunciation but at this point I'm used to it, so I don't get angry or anything


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

As a little kid I hated it, but I've come to like it. Karl is such a simple no-nonsense name. You can't shorten it into some nickname as it's already down to only 4 letters to start with. It's not an exotic name that makes people say "what?", but at the same time it's not so exceedingly common that we have a whole herd of Karls on SAS (the other day I welcomed two more Daves to the 20 we must already have around here). I also like the Germanic 'K' spelling -- even if 95% of people want to spell it with a 'C' -- as that spelling goes nicely with my Germanic surname.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

nightrain said:


> I don't like mine, but it could be worse.


Same here.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I don't like mine, but it could be worse.


Same.
I don't love my name, mainly because when I was younger I got a bunch of grief for it. Teachers always thought I was a boy and always said it wrong. Which, seeing as I had SA and I had to do more than raise my hand(I had to correct them, telling them I'm not a boy and telling them how to say my name) or have other people in the class stand up, point to me, and tell the teacher the already mentioned things, just made me want to melt into the floor. Even some of the kids would make fun of it, which made me hate it even more.
As I've gotten older and heard a lot more names, I'm just happy I didn't end up with one of those horribly silly names. Or being named after cars or clothing.


----------



## joggle (May 10, 2009)

When I was younger I wasn't much of a fan of it, and I wanted to change it to something ridiculous like... Mellinia. Now I'm rather indifferent. It's Maegan, it's incredibly generic but at least my mom gave it a funky spelling which works into my nickname -- Mae.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Iced Soul said:


> I had to correct them, telling them I'm not a boy and telling them how to say my name


Sounds like you had great teachers!



> As I've gotten older and heard a lot more names, I'm just happy I didn't end up with one of those horribly silly names. Or being named after cars or clothing.


You mean like "Chevrolet"? Or.... er.... can't think of a piece of clothing that sounds like a name. No-one would seriously call their kid "Pants", would they?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

My name is okay,I don't feel strongly about it either way.- But,I wish I was named Victoria--I love,love,love that name.-And I'd probably strangle anyone who attempted to shorten it to "Vicky".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My name has a long history in my family that spans three languages, even though I am the first born with the version I have. They still tacked the Roman numeral onto the end, which is really cool. Not many people in the world have my Roman numeral and even fewer will have my son's.  

Name it and claim it! :yes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My name's alright. Kinda plain, but could be a lot worse. One thing I like about my name is you can type my first and last name into google and you'll come up a whole bunch of people with the same name. Even on facebook, I typed my name in a search and came up with three pages in my city alone. You'll never find me. And its cute when my little cousins call me 'teve' because they can't pronounce the letter S yet.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I FREAKING LOVE the name I was given at birth. My name is April May. Depending on the mood and the person I am called by both. I love my name!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm happy being a David. Works for me.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Amelia said:


> Sounds like you had great teachers!
> 
> You mean like "Chevrolet"? Or.... er.... can't think of a piece of clothing that sounds like a name. No-one would seriously call their kid "Pants", would they?


Well, my teachers were a little loopy.

I don't mean an actual article of clothing, I mean like clothing lines. I heard a mother call her child Prada, "Prada, come here right now!", (the name of a famous clothing line, but could be just a name, I don't know, never heard anyone with that name before) and I seriously couldn't believe it. And I mean car names such as Mercedes or Kia.
No offense to anyone with those names, but it just seems strange to me and makes me wonder if the parents named their child after the car or clothing, or if it was just a name they thought of.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't mind my first name though I might change it eventually to something more spiritual-sounding. My last name is weird, I don't even know how to pronounce it correctly so I'm thinking of changing but my father would freak out if I did.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My name is a bit WASPy. And I don't like that it's kind of obviously a man's name that's been repurposed as a woman's name for the past hundred years or so. My name is Allison, btw. It's my middle name, but I've gone by it my whole life.

I kind of prefer my first name that nobody's ever called me, ever - Laura. One of these days I'll switch to my legal name. It just takes getting used to.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't like mine. I am sometimes a bit embarrassed by it. It seems that it's generally thought of as a name for a stripper or vapid teenage girl. I've also seen people say that it sounds dated or tacky.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> My name has a long history in my family that spans three languages, even though I am the first born with the version I have. They still tacked the Roman numeral onto the end, which is really cool. Not many people in the world have my Roman numeral and even fewer will have my son's.
> 
> Name it and claim it! :yes


I thought your name was John, the most generic & common name in the English language? My middle name is John, so I'm either named after a toilet, the client of a prostitute because my parents totally lacked creativity and simply picked the most common male name in English. And they are so uncreative that even recycled it -- my brother had the same middle name.

You have a generational suffix? What number are you up to? It seems basically everyone except royalty stops at III.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

carambola said:


> I don't like mine. I am sometimes a bit embarrassed by it. It seems that it's generally thought of as a name for a stripper or vapid teenage girl. I've also seen people say that it sounds dated or tacky.


Wow, I was right. From your description I guessed it was Tiffany and then I checked your profile that I'd never seen before and I got it right!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

My name's Samantha. I guess it's alright. It could have been worse or much plainer than the usual Mary's, Jane's and etc.

Yeah, it sounded american. But i'm not. And this is my real, birth name.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like my name. few spanish speaking people have heard of it and no english speaking person have heard of it. its unique

on a side note, i once saw a patients name; a little 4 year old girl. its pronounced 'abcidy' but spelled abcde. some parents can be such douches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> i like my name. few spanish speaking people have heard of it and no english speaking person have heard of it. its unique
> 
> on a side note, i once saw a patients name; a little 4 year old girl. its pronounced 'abcidy' but spelled abcde. some parents can be such douches


I once heard of someone naming their daughter pronounced "femolly", spelled F-E-M-A-L-E. :roll

For the record, my suffix is IV .


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My name is alright...I guess. :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I once heard of someone naming their daughter pronounced "femolly", spelled F-E-M-A-L-E. :roll
> 
> For the record, my suffix is IV .


i dont know how they got femolly from female

edit:nevermind i see how


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> I FREAKING LOVE the name I was given at birth. My name is April May. Depending on the mood and the person I am called by both. I love my name!


I think your name is pretty wonderful


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I actually do. I have a boring *** last name, but I think my first and middle name flow nicely.



MissMay1977 said:


> My name is April May.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I dont like my name.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> Absolutely hate my first name. Does not suit me whatsoever and feels foreign to me.


Same.

So many people have my 'real' first name.
It is so common three other girls had the same name in
one of my classes in highschool...the teacher called us by NUMBERS? WTF.
I would never answer her when she called me by my 'number' and it was
one of the first times I had ever spoken out in class, declaring that
a number was not part of my name and that I wouldnt answer to it. It freaked everyone out :lol

I slowly changed it after that to Molly.:heart
Most people outside of family think thats my birth-name.

Your name is and important part of how you are percived I don't
see why we should be stuck with one we don't like for life.

x


----------



## mhmt89 (Dec 8, 2008)

my name is the turkish version of muhammed(prophet).many persons are named 'mehmet' in my country.it is also my grandfather's name.i like my name and have no problem with it.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't like my first name - it doesn't exactly roll off the tongue. It doesn't go very well with my last name either. And my middle name is worse. I need to just scrap them all and start over. :roll


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have three names, and all are decently rare, which I like. 

I don't think my first name suits me very much though, and I've never been too fond of it. It's also one of those girly names with 8 thousand different spellings depending on how you put the "y" and the "ie" and all that. Ergh. Which is why I go by one of my middle names on here, Elise. 

I LOVE my other middle name: Achsah. It's pronounced "axa". I wish I could start phasing out my girly first name and start using that one, but that's kindof hard at 21. Most people start using their middle names when they enter grade school or something, not on a whim when you're in university.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh, I'm okay with mine. It means "beloved." If only that were the case.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah i like it i guess. Everyone else I've known with my name has been an awesome person so i guess that's something? 

Fairly common name though.


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad to have a name at all. I didn't choose who my parents should be and they didn't choose me either. But at least they choosen a decent name for me. 

In some countries (cannot say which one due to sensitivity), some girls are borned without given names because they will be sold away or abandoned later. No name, no attachments. These are very sick people indeed....


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

I always liked my birth first name at least in writing. Wrote it like that since kindergarten 
but my relatives always insisted, along with society calling me any of about 20 other things.
My names Gerald but one of the things they called me was Gerry. I'm not sure if because of 
divorce & maybe dad came up with name so they didn't like or if they just thought it was cute
my step dad being Larry, mother Mary & calling me Gerry. The closest to my real name they would
call me is Gerol Wayne (middle) in that you did something wrong voice.
The introducing to others by all family even when they know you don't like I found disrespectful
& offensive. I feel bad though that the little tongue twist is not as fluid as I'd like for people
to say.

If I had a choice I'd probably pic a cool name like:

Jorge Enrique Kiki Carmaina (but use can call me JoeJoe for short) -or-
Carlos Estevez
Chico Ramirez
Paco -or- Tito -or- something. 
Single syllable like Dre or two letters like , T.C. are probably the best tho.
Most people I know auto slice your name & are not going to say a mouthfull.
Just hope they don't add, carve or twist your name into negative words.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I think Rebecca is pretty nice. I can get a few nicknames out of it. LOL. I don't know if anyone else is like this, but even though I know my name is Rebecca and I hear people say it all the time when I actually say it outloud to myself it sounds so foreign. Maybe I'm just odd. D:


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

I like my name. It's pretty unique, especially for a guy. 

Definitions for my name include:
> lettuce with long dark-green leaves in a loosely packed elongated head
> It is a lightweight textile with a low thread count. it is lustrous and has an uneven textural appearance


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

My first name means Princess in Hebrew so I like it.  

It also goes well with my middle name.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah I like mine alright but I used to hate it. Now I just hate how idiots can't spell or pronounce my name- is it so damn hard???


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

My dad wanted to name me Carmen. My mother liked Mary-Margaret, I ****in hate that name. Other options my mom had were Katrina, Katia, Cassandra, or Sasha. My mother really wishes she would have named me Sasha. I prefer that name to the one that I have. I can't go legally changing it though. Its just going to confuse people. I think a lot of people hate their names.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I like it because it means luck and I generally am lucky lol.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to dislike my name, I've come around and am now indifferent.


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

I like my name. 

I don't think I would have liked John or Paul on their own, but the two of them together seems good enough for me.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, I like my name. Although I do prefer the spelling 'Loren' over 'Lauren'. Because my accent doesnt pronounce the au as 'aw' its just Loren.
I do like my mothers choices in names, even love my sisters name 'Melanie'.


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Even though it's not a common name, I don't like it. People like to shorten it, too. :clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't used to but I've grown to love it. My name as a whole sounds a bit posh, but my first name on it's own I like (Charlotte).


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It's ok, I don't particularly like my name because it is difficult to pronounce correctly by Western standards and sometimes it is mispronounced as a similar sounding, common English word that is kind of vulgar. In my native language, it means "to give." I may change it to a western sounding name to fit in better now that I am in the US but I don't know if this is a good idea because it would feel like I am abandoning the place and culture I grew up in.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> It's ok, I don't particularly like my name because it is difficult to pronounce correctly by Western standards and sometimes it is mispronounced as a similar sounding, common English word that is kind of vulgar. In my native language, it means "to give." I may change it to a western sounding name to fit in better now that I am in the US but I don't know if this is a good idea because it would feel like I am abandoning the place and culture I grew up in.


Same. I remember when I was younger, I had to stand up in front of the whole class during "Golden time" and "teach" people how to say my name. (Back then I found it quite amusing). To this day, hardly anyone can say it correctly and I've pretty much got used to the "english-anised" version of it. 
When someone asks me for my name, I'll say the correct version and when they repeat it and say it wrong then I'll just tell them the english-anised version. I'll accept pretty much anything although, if it sounds VERY off to the correct version then I'll correct the person.
I'd thought of getting an english name before but meh, you should be proud of where you come from right?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont like my name since its associated with me. I know it sounds awful, but its true. 

At least my name isnt Apple.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm indifferent about my name. My only problem with it is that it's so uncommon, that people could easily figure out my identity if I gave it out online, in forums like SAS. 

And no, it's not hard to pronounce or anything like that.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm fine with my name(Melissa) There are a lot of names I dislike..I'm glad my parents didn't name me something like Betty or Barbra


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I like my name, its fairly well known but still uncommon. If I could change anything about it I might swap my first name with Phoenix and maybe my middle with Magnum and why not my last name with STEEL, all in caps like that too. Not really, a name like that requires you to surf crocodiles around town and live in a skyscraper - I'm not that cool, I like Joel.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, I love my name. My name is April May. How could you not love that? Some people call me April and others call me May.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't --- it's Betty (my birth name) ---- I got called Betty Spaghetti and Betty Wetty and all sorts of other names growing up... but all kids get teased so I shouldn't have let it bother me. I even hate being called Bet, which my brothers use. I mean how short do you have to make a name.

So when my first husband died I had my first name legally changed to Elizabeth (which is a variation of Betty oddly), I had always liked Elizabeth and it was my Confirmation name (it's a Catholic thing)... so I took it legally. Now I am Elizabeth and I can deal with Beth... not Liz... but most of my family still calls me Betty. 

I do like Elizabeth better, nothing rhymes with it - I don't get Liz often and I just redirect people to Betty or Beth. So, it was a good change.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

No. Which is why I've been going by the nickname 'Katie' for as long as I can remember.

I'm kind of apathetic about my nickname. I guess it could be better. I don't know what I would change it to though.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I love my first name. I would change my last name if I could.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't change it if I had the chance, I think it's a unique name


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> No. Which is why I've been going by the nickname 'Katie' for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I'm kind of apathetic about my nickname. I guess it could be better. I don't know what I would change it to though.


So your name doesn't start with K like mine?


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love my first name and my middle..My first wasn't a popular name when I was born..now its more popular..

My surname though sucks..though it is pretty unique


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

My legal name is David, but I don't being called that. I strongly prefer the shortened version "Dave" which is what I've been using for years.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I like my first name, I hate my last name because I hate hyphenated surnames. What really makes it bad is that the second part of my last name was invented by my father, so it doesn't feel like a 'real' name to me.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

For a long time I didn't even thought about it. How often do you think about your own name anyway? especially when you have no social context to use it and no friends to call you by it. I find my full name a bit long and the unusual spelling guarantees I have to spell it out every time it comes up, but I'm mostly fine with it.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not that I hate my name (Andrew), it's just so... common *meh*


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i absolutely HATE my first name, it doesn't fit my personality at all. i even considered having it changed several times in the past. i really like my last name though.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My name is of West African heritage & I've always loved names that are more unique as opposed to the more common ones so in that regard yes I like mine. I do prefer my middle name of late though, that is also if West African Heritage. The only drawback is having to correct people on pronunciation but at this point I'm used to it, so I don't get angry or anything


For me it's always been Ahhhjeeee, not Adjay LMAO


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Karl is a damn fine name. Not like those silly folks who spell it wrong with a 'C'.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My name is too common for my liking. I would like to have more of an uncommon name, though I am thankful my name is not biblical. I like Norse and old English names a lot, so if I had children I wouldn't think twice about names such as Steapa, Cerdic, Sihtric, Rypere, but I get all these funky saxon names from the books I've read.

If I could rename myself it would likely be an old saxon (english name).


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Only two syllables and seven letters for both names combined. Harder to get any more efficient than that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> My name is a bit WASPy. And I don't like that it's kind of obviously a man's name that's been repurposed as a woman's name for the past hundred years or so. My name is Allison, btw. It's my middle name, but I've gone by it my whole life.
> 
> I kind of prefer my first name that nobody's ever called me, ever - Laura. One of these days I'll switch to my legal name. It just takes getting used to.


Mine is Gordon!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

It could be worse. When I was a teenager I did not much like my name. It's not very common and caused a bit too much attention for my liking. But nowadays I'm ok with my name (Elena).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes... it means beloved.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

My name is Jeff, I think it's a pretty cool name, so I'm happy with it. I can only imagine how depressed I'd be if I was named Harold or something


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ehhhh, it's ok. Sometimes I wish I had a more unique name though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's okay, but it doesn't really feel like my name. I hate having to tell people what it is.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

My name is Edwin, it's a good name, I like that the word win is in my name, lol.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Not when I was a kid because I'd get teased, but now I do.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I like that my name was originally just for males.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I never liked mine. Not only is it one of the most common male given names in Finland (making it far from unique), it also looks and sounds pretty lame to me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

And the poll is closed.. I don't understand the point of having a time limit on polls.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, but not so much the nicknames that come with it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

alte said:


> And the poll is closed.. I don't understand the point of having a time limit on polls.


I know, I didn't even vote.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You snooze, you lose.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

A pretty common greek name.
Named after my grandfather (my father's father).
I have a lot of respect for him, unlike for my father.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

As a child, I used to want to change my name to names like: Celeste, Francis, Sincerity or Felicity. Now I'm proud to have my name


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I like it a bit more now than I used to, but it reminds me of the type of people that I would never want to be like.

Mum wanted to call one of her daughters Sky Blue. I'm glad she didn't call me that.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah i really like it. It's kinda royal, so ya gotta love it. It's unique enough for me to very rarely run into someone with the same name, but not rare enough for people to never have heard it. Now that i'm more aware of the outside world, i know that there are actually really cute nicknames for it and not just the national hideus one that makes me sound like a mean girl (not that anyones ever bothered using a nickname for me). Not a major fan of the spelling though, but it's alright.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

I like and dislike my name, i like it because it is easy to remember and i dislike because it is way too common in Portugal, i hate how many times when i go out the street and hear people saying or yelling my name only to see they were talking about other men with the same name as me.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Yup, I love mine! 
Actually, I have also been named after my grandmothers, but I only use my first name.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Hate my name.

Anyway why revive such an old thread with a poll that's been long closed? whatever.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was told I was named after the Bronte sisters, but I've always found the names boring. I always wanted a shorter name or one with a nickname that I liked. Even before the anxiety came I used to hate my name being called out in assembly just because I disliked it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's ok. Not incredible, not awful.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No. I like my middle name okay, though, but it's not all that common, either, and I'd feel weird going by it.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

I like mine a lot.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know what to think of it.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I really hate my name. It doesn't hit the ear well. My parents tried going the unique name-route but failed hard.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, God no. Kevin? Its so common and bland.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

yes because its unique(not my sas name).


----------

